# leaf vac mounted on a Snoway mount



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the mounts I had made


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Billy Goat vac mounted.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks good. Nice job. Nice truck too BTW


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work! how many hp, 16 or 18?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So...you like shovel snow into it and it blows it into a trailer or something? That's pretty cool if it's something you need


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i guess he just sucks the leafs right off the trees... lol 


IDK looks like something tim allen would make. JK looks very cool!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

It is actually 13hp.......it works well but I will upgrade for next season......


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks good man! I guess you have a dump insert? Does it fill up really quic on you??


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

yes I have a dump insert......I have not used it for leaves yet.....but last year I had a box on my dump trailer the held 5 cubic yards.......it worked great........the box I have for the insert is a little larger.....


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

dmontgomery;590133 said:


> yes I have a dump insert......I have not used it for leaves yet.....but last year I had a box on my dump trailer the held 5 cubic yards.......it worked great........the box I have for the insert is a little larger.....


must've been a pretty small dump trailer then?............I get sooo many leaves here, that I can fill up a 12' grain body dump with another 3' of box on just two decent sized yards.......thats with like a 30hp loader too!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

it is a 6x12 dump trailer but I only boxed the front 4 feet so I could still haul blower, mowers, etc.......


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks real cool...nice job man!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dmontgomery;590114 said:


> It is actually 13hp.......it works well but I will upgrade for next season......


Nice, that'll work fine. I picked up a billygoat with a 16hp on it. picked it up used, like brandnew. It actually is on a MM2 frame lol...gonna hafta change that soon.

I think the guys in the northeast can agree to this...you havent experienced a leaf cleanup untill youve done one up here.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

06HD BOSS;590383 said:


> Nice, that'll work fine. I picked up a billygoat with a 16hp on it. picked it up used, like brandnew. It actually is on a MM2 frame lol...gonna hafta change that soon.
> 
> I think the guys in the northeast can agree to this...you havent experienced a leaf cleanup untill youve done one up here.


isn't that the truth! 3 ebz 8001s, 1 br 400 & a leaf plow and I still don't think I have enough!:bluebounc maybe the billy goat 18hp force this year.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

EGLC;590390 said:


> maybe the billy goat 18hp force this year.....


That sucker is heavy! we gotta keep this plow related or itll get locked down. good thing you talked about the leaf *plow*


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am sure leaf clean up is a whole different animal up there.......but for here this rig works great.......I just bought a Force 13 HP.......it is heavy also...

SO now I have a Cyclone Rake
Shindiawa BP
Force 13hp 
BG truck loader 13hp
and a HH Stihl blower....

I was thinking about a leaf plow for the Stander.......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dumb question, but what and where are you blowing the leaves into?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, usually a person rakes up or uses blowers to make a big pile of leaves and then sucks them up with this unit and blows them into a box of some sort. The box can be on a dump trailer, dump truck or what ever a person wants to haul the leaves to a dump site. The loader itself will reduce the leaves 12:1 so, u can really haul alot of leaves offsite. We have a loader on a 1 ton dump w/ a 12ft body and can get about 15 cu. yds. in it.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

here is the leaf box........paint and PVC pipe tomorrow.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

dumping..........it hold about 5.5 cubic yards


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a leaf box...


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah that is nice but I wanted to still get mine inside my 8 foot door to my shop.....


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

dmontgomery;590961 said:


> yeah that is nice but I wanted to still get mine inside my 8 foot door to my shop.....


Thats no fun!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

these pics are getting me happy. alot of people hate cleanups, but i like it. its tiresome work, but its one of my favorite jobs....unless the wind hates me


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591177 said:


> these pics are getting me happy. alot of people hate cleanups, but i like it. its tiresome work, but its one of my favorite jobs....unless the wind hates me


Yeah agree Dave, i love leaf cleanups! When its cold you have carthartts on, and there is some snowflakes falling. Its a great time of year, cant wait! payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;591193 said:


> When its cold you have carthartts on, and there is some snowflakes falling. Its a great time of year, cant wait! payup


Isnt that called snowplowing? LOL


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

lol dave we need to get the box going on my truck


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;591195 said:


> Isnt that called snowplowing? LOL


When ur girl is around!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;591202 said:


> When ur girl is around!


she rather i leave the carhartts out of the picture. but your girl doesnt have a preference


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I love the fall......


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Mysticlandscape;590769 said:


> This is a leaf box...


Holy Sh!t


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Yea the fall is great, kind of the calm before the winter. Nothing like doing leaf cleanups till its almost dark, or by the glow of street lights and then going home and hooking up the plow for the snow lol


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Only thing left is changing the oil in the Honda Engine.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

front.........................


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

too bad ur not closer....theres an aluminum leaf box f/s dirt cheap on would work perfect for yah!! Plus it would match the insert!

http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/855022844.html


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

my question is whats gonna happen to the PVC pipe once its disconnected from the leaf box .... its gonna scratch that roof .... good thing the trucks white ... nice setup !!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work. how about a shot from the back? like to see how you have the rear door setup. i could fill that box with one cleanup around here!  lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

06HD BOSS;593656 said:


> nice work. how about a shot from the back? like to see how you have the rear door setup. i could fill that box with one cleanup around here!  lol


EASILY! lol I've filled my buddies 12' dump with one cleanup.......

I really like how you made that to fit your PLOW mount.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

06HD BOSS;593656 said:


> nice work. how about a shot from the back? like to see how you have the rear door setup. i could fill that box with one cleanup around here!  lol


the pipe easily twists and comes down.....it is very light


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice set up. It looks like you put a lot of time into it. However, be careful with law enforcement & your insurance company in the event you're involved in a side impact crash / accident. T-boneing someone with that leafloader on the front may have different results than if the same accident occurred without. It is for that reason that they have outlawed the old style plow mounts, where the plow motor stays on the truck. Too many injuries & fatalities that would have had a better outcome had nothing been on the front. Just FYI ing.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah...you should prolly also put a set of led's on it in amber cause it sticks out so far...people are stupid..someone will crack you coming around a turn and blame you...


looks killer...i'd be impressed if that showed up at my house..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dissociative;594546 said:


> yeah...you should prolly also put a set of led's on it in amber cause it sticks out so far...people are stupid..someone will crack you coming around a turn and blame you...
> 
> looks killer...i'd be impressed if that showed up at my house..


always a salesmen...lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i was just sayin..lol....i'd have led's on my mowers too if i cut grass...i'm looney..


----------

